# Preserving Cabbage??



## rabbitpatch

Does anyone know how to preserve cabbage without it turning to mush? My mom tried blanching and freezing several years back and it was mush when we took it out to cook it. I thought I might can some, but it seems everything I find online strongly discourages the very idea. 

I also thought about drying cabbage, but I can't find anything that says yay or nay on whether that is a good idea...

I love growing cabbage...I think it tastes fabulously superior to store-bought cabbage....but when it's time to harvest, my family can't eat it all before it ruins. I don't like kraut, so should I just learn to like store-bought cabbage for the winter time?


----------



## pookiethebear

I thought kraut was the way to preserve cabbage. I don't think there is any other way. Like lettuce it just does not keeep/freeze. You could make a bunch of pigs in the blanket (cabbage rolls) and freeze them. it keep well like that, but not just loose cabbage.


----------



## Patches

I cut mine up in wedges and freeze it in freezer bags. In the winter, I take out what I want, drop it in my iron skillet with a little olive oil and onion, and stir fry to just get hot. We love it like this!!! You could also put some green peppers, garlic or hot peppers in it....or carrots, brocolli, etc.


----------



## FalconDance

The Amish cookbook I have (I think it was that one, anyhow) has a canned cabbage that's supposed to leave it crisp enough to use for coleslaw later on! I'll try to remember to find it and post it - haven't tried it yet but will later this summer.


----------



## rabbitpatch

Patches said:


> I cut mine up in wedges and freeze it in freezer bags. In the winter, I take out what I want, drop it in my iron skillet with a little olive oil and onion, and stir fry to just get hot. We love it like this!!! You could also put some green peppers, garlic or hot peppers in it....or carrots, brocolli, etc.


Do you blanch it first or put it up raw?


----------



## Calico Katie

Freezer slaw is supposed to stay crisp after you thaw it. You can also pickle cabbage and can it. You can find recipes if you google 'freezer cole slaw' and 'pickled cabbage'. I think the Ball Blue Book has a pickled red cabbage recipe with canning instructions.


----------



## Patches

Rabbitpatch, I put mine in the freezer raw. Just wash the head, cut into wedges, lay out to dry for a while, and bag in ziplocks.


----------



## YounGrey

Couple of ideas you might want to try:

Cabbage Borsch for Canning -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/02/cabbage-borsch-for-canning.html

Cabbage Pickles -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/09/cabbage-pickles.html

Seven Day Slaw -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/08/seven-day-slaw.html


----------



## Speckledpup

I lightly blanched mine and it was fine for dishes like 
fried cabbage(1 inch x 1 inch pieces), 
stuffed cabbage (whole leaves), 
in vegetable soup(shredded).


----------



## KyMama

I realize these posts are old, but I am trying to figure out the same thing. My dad gave me a couple of heads of cabbage and I cannot seem to figure out kraut. 

Speckledpup - Do you cut it to size, blanch it, let it dry a bit and then freeze? We would mainly be using it for vegetable soup this fall and winter.

TIA,
Callie


----------



## beaglebiz

for soup...you cant beat the dehydrator...this time of year you can even dehydrate in your car's windshield


----------



## KyMama

You can dehydrate cabbage?! Best news I've heard.


----------



## kenworth

I would like to dehydrate cabbage. I sometimes forget I have a dehydrator! (Actually 3 of them.) I get so wrapped up in trying to get everything into jars that I forget I have another option.


----------



## farmerpat

I've dehydrated cabbage for the last year. If I remember, the instructions came in the Excalibur book but I also found it by searching online. now if I could just remember the link.....


----------



## KyMama

How about this one?


----------



## Packedready

I canned red cabbage and it was still crisp.


----------



## Rockytopsis

KyMama said:


> How about this one?


Thanks, I found this link helpfull and will roam around it more later.
Nancy


----------



## Sharedspirit

Thanks for this thread! I have a recipe for a cabbage casserole and freezing it this way would be perfect.


----------



## HeelSpur

I remember years ago I was reading a book on how our ancestors would bury their cabbage for use in the winter. I can't remember the exact directions of doing this, but I know the cabbage was buried below the freeze line and wrapped with grape leaves and surrounded with straw before burying. Maybe someone would like to experiment.


----------

